# Какой инструмент купить для джаза?



## ssergeyb (15 Май 2015)

Может кто сможет помочь, направить. Я вот думаю, а зачем 4-голосный инструмент, тяжелый, да еще если с выборкой для ансамблевой игры стоя? Интересно, есть ли такие легкие двухголосные (максимум 3-х) инструменты, которые легки в управлении акцентами, при этом хорошо звучат и удобны? Какие модели мне стоит посмотреть?


----------



## vev (15 Май 2015)

ssergeyb писал:


> Может кто сможет помочь, направить. Я вот думаю, а зачем 4-голосный инструмент, тяжелый, да еще если с выборкой для ансамблевой игры стоя? Интересно, есть ли такие легкие двухголосные (максимум 3-х) инструменты, которые легки в управлении акцентами, при этом хорошо звучат и удобны? Какие модели мне стоит посмотреть?


Victoria Poeta Marocco например. 3 голоса в правой, 9.8 кг, чистое дерево и очень подходящий для джаза тембр ИМХО


----------



## redrik_shukhart (15 Май 2015)

Нашёл в инете видео по теме, - инструмент Victoria Poeta Marocco тестирует Олег Добротин. На записи звук приятный. К сожалению, кроме того что инструмент лёгкий, больше ни какой информации о данном аккордеоне не прозвучало.


----------



## vev (15 Май 2015)

redrik_shukhart писал:


> Нашёл в инете видео по теме, - инструмент Victoria Poeta Marocco тестирует Олег Добротин. На записи звук приятный. К сожалению, кроме того что инструмент лёгкий, больше ни какой информации о данном аккордеоне не прозвучало.


А какая нужна информация? Трехголосник. Фагот в ломаной. Пиколки нет. В левой 4 голоса, в правой - три. Ну а дальше слушаем то, что играет Марокко


----------



## ssergeyb (16 Май 2015)

Спасибо, а, я не уточнил, нужен кнопочный аккордеон.


----------



## redrik_shukhart (17 Май 2015)

vev (15.05.2015, 21:32) писал:


> А какая нужна информация? Трехголосник. Фагот в ломаной. Пиколки нет. В левой 4 голоса, в правой - три. Ну а дальше слушаем то, что играет Марокко


Предположим, мне, как соискателю, была бы полезна информация, скажем так, - эмпирического характера. Это и мягкость или жёсткость клавиатуры, отклик голосов на подачу воздуха, расход воздуха и т.п. Словом, впечатления от инструмента у пользователя. Как-то так...


----------



## zet10 (17 Май 2015)

redrik_shukhart,такая информация очень субъективна у каждого.Для того что бы сделать правильные выводы ,нужно самому знать что ты хочешь от инструмента и как минимум купить его (кстати как это сделал VEV).Доверять информации в интернете я бы не стал.Сколько людей столько и мнений.Покупайте,проверяйте и сравнивайте...а вообще автору топика следовало бы прежде озвучить сумму за которую он хочет купить инструмент, тогда и можно было бы о чем то вести беседы.. А так? Опять пустая болтовня((, типа чем отличается инструмент за 4 тыс евро от инструмента за 40 тыс.евро?!)


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (17 Май 2015)

Мало ли кнопочных аккордеонов? Да любой толковый инструмент подойдет для джаза. Вам обязательно играть стоя и Вы хотите поберечь спину? Проведите у любой фирмы специальный заказ на любой двух или трехголосный кнопочный аккордеон, но чтобы был с голосами ручной работы, а если возможно, то из натурального дерева, без целлулоида. Разберитесь также, какого типа кнопочный аккордеон Вы хотите, французский или интернациональный.


----------



## vev (17 Май 2015)

redrik_shukhart () писал:vev (15.05.2015, 21:32) писал:А какая нужна информация? Трехголосник. Фагот в ломаной. Пиколки нет. В левой 4 голоса, в правой - три. Ну а дальше слушаем то, что играет МароккоПредположим, мне, как соискателю, была бы полезна информация, скажем так, - эмпирического характера. Это и мягкость или жёсткость клавиатуры, отклик голосов на подачу воздуха, расход воздуха и т.п. Словом, впечатления от инструмента у пользователя. Как-то так...

Ну голоса поставят такие, какие закажете. Расход и будет зависеть от того, сколько Вы доплатите за upgrade голосов. Мягкость и жесткость клавиатуры тоже функция Вашего заказа. 
Про свою Вику могу сказать, что звук приятный. Голоса в стандартной комплектации особым ответом не отличаются. Правда пиколка через четыре месяца разыгралась и стала отвечать. Клавиатура с коротким мягким ходом.
Ну а остальное, как Юра правильно заметил, зависит от пристрастий и привычек играющего: что одним хорошо, для других - труба


----------



## ssergeyb (17 Май 2015)

Спасибо за ориентиры! Цена не более 300-350 тыс. рублей. Хотелось бы по звучанию чтобы был близок к инструменту Гальяно, т.е. с минимальным розливом. У меня возникли вопросы: 1) чем отличается французский от интернационального? (я так понимаю розливом) 2) Обязательно ли брать с ломаной декой?


----------



## zet10 (18 Май 2015)

Начну со второго вопроса... Ломаная дека обязательна... По первому вопросу на ваш вкус, если хотите Европы то розлив,если Русский баян то без розлива и русском строе.


----------



## vev (18 Май 2015)

zet10 писал:


> zet10 написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Начну со второго вопроса... Ломаная дека обязательна... По первому вопросу на ваш вкус, если хотите Европы то розлив,если Русский баян то без розлива и русском строе.


Ну по поводу розлива я бы не горячился: у моей Виктории розлива не было вообще. Проверял с помощью тюнера.


----------



## oleg45120 (18 Май 2015)

Привет всем джазменам и не только. 
Лучшим фаготом для джаза обладает Victoria Poeta Piuma. Но это мое субъективное мнение. Переиграв на многих аккордеонах, лучшего для себя я не нашел. А Данилину, например, Excelsior нравится, он ему Арта Ван Дамма напоминает. Если именно для джаза, то можно взять аккордеон с двойным фаготом и кларнетом. У Данилина как раз такой. 

Советов по фабрикам давать бесполезно. Тут дело личного предпочтения. У каждого есть свои плюсы и минусы. На некоторые минусы можно закрыть глаза ради остальных плюсов.

А по техническим характеристикам вам на фабрике сделают все, что пожелаете, хоть одноголосный аккордеон с одним фаготом. Если полегче хотите, то присмотритесь к Victoria Poeta Piuma. Звук более мощный, чем у просто Poeta, а по весу заметно легче. Но это не дешевые инструменты.


----------



## Guldlyran (18 Май 2015)

http://www.cavagnolo-accordeon.com/succes-vedette5-compact.html ssergeyb писал:


> ssergeyb написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Может кто сможет помочь, направить. Я вот думаю, а зачем 4-голосный инструмент, тяжелый, да еще если с выборкой для ансамблевой игры стоя? Интересно, есть ли такие легкие двухголосные (максимум 3-х) инструменты, которые легки в управлении акцентами, при этом хорошо звучат и удобны? Какие модели мне стоит посмотреть?


----------



## ssergeyb (19 Май 2015)

Спасибо, очень помогли)


----------

